# An apple a day keeps the doctor away.



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

This is a little on the technical side, but good reading:

http://www.nutritionj.com/content/3/1/5

After reading that, I know more about the health benefits of apples than I ever thought I needed to know.


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

Great article, thanks.


----------

